# Most Creative/Cute Rat Names



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I searched for this thinking this had to have been done a million times but I want to do it anyways. What is the most creative/cute/funny rat name you have ever heard of? Our rat is named after cheese and when we get a cagemate, she will be, again, named after cheese.. So we don't win this one lol How about you? (It doesn't have to be your rat, any name you have heard along the way is fine)


----------



## gotchea

I think my favorite names I've seen are Wanderlust and Lovelace and Critter and Daisy(from Harry potter! The spell that they do!) none of these rats are mine, all peeps on the forum.


----------



## Hedgian

Someone on here has a rat named after tea and she recently had babies that are all named after teas too. I thought it was a creative idea.


----------



## kksrats

I think that naming rats after cheese is cute, Queso! I can just imagine have Cheddar and Jack lol. I usually just name mine after whatever I've been reading or watching recently. Freyja, Loki and Odin from watching vikings lol. Smeagol from LOTR which I've been reading intermittently. Others I just go with random god and goddess names.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Rat Lauer from The Cleveland Show.


----------



## BonkersPo

I named mine after my favourite book characters and video game characters  


Shale 
Katsa
Misa 
Elix 
Faye


----------



## Tesumph

As an avid gamer, I name all mine after video game characters whose personalities or quirks best fit: Booker, Corvo, Cave (Johnson), Bigby, Ezio, Midna, and Navi. I personally love it, though people who have no idea of the character behind the name might not. My very first two were Ink and Sketch, which was kinda cute.


----------



## Rayne333

We went with star wars names but not the usual darts Vader, we have darth Malak and Orrin from the books. We have a dog Darth Revan so I guess we will continue with this trend


----------



## Finnebon

When I was a kid, I always liked the idea of naming a girl rat "Wildflower" and if she had babies, nameing all the babies after flowers/plants/trees like, Pansy, Poppy, Buckthorn, Bramble, Birch, Willow, Hyacinth, Snapdragon, Daffodil.. Well you get the idea.

I always like when animals are named after foods. I don't know why haha. I like the Tea ideas. I would name them things like Genmai Cha, HoujiCha, Macha, Oolong, Jasmine (also works for flower names).

Food names I always thought were cute: Noodle, Jellybean, (and loads more I can't think of at the moment..).


----------



## MeinTora

gotchea said:


> I think my favorite names I've seen are Wanderlust and Lovelace and Critter and Daisy(from Harry potter! The spell that they do!) none of these rats are mine, all peeps on the forum.


Thank you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lovemyfurries

Finnebon I like the flower and plant name idea.

I had a Thing 1 and Thing 2 ( from dr Seuss ) they were brothers. Wotnot. Mischief ( before I knew, but he's like a mischief all on his own, he's like 6 all in one! )

Not too exciting and then just normal like Sandy, Mickey, Pepper, Snoekie, Cloudy, Monty and Jerry.


----------



## RePyper

I named my girl Kari after the God, meaning "wind" (and Kairi from Kingdom Hearts), because of how quickly she came into my life. She is also much like the wind herself and is all over the place. lol

I also want a hairless girl to name Terra ("earth") and a Champagne colored one to name Tea (what I had originally thought about for Kari's name).


----------



## Pandorascaisse

I mean, I have Tarot Card and Ouija Board (Tarot and Ouija), and their names were originally going to be Elixir and Polyjuice (Polly), if they were female.

I also think the name Spooks is the cutest sounding thing ever, though I've yet to meet a rat names this.


----------



## PopBinkyBrux

Mine aren't too creative but I have Fleur, Cho, Minerva (Minnie) and Nymphadora (Dora).
I'll probably continue using Harry Potter names if I get any more rats!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh, spooks IS a cute name. Although I know it wouldn't be popular in the USA, and I know why.. :-/ very negative connotations unfortunately.


Pandorascaisse said:


> I mean, I have Tarot Card and Ouija Board (Tarot and Ouija), and their names were originally going to be Elixir and Polyjuice (Polly), if they were female.I also think the name Spooks is the cutest sounding thing ever, though I've yet to meet a rat names this.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

Wait... I live in the USA? Why wouldn't it be popular? I've met other animals - cats - named Spooks?


----------



## Lita

I was just going to say we have a girl named Darjeeling and her babies will all have tea names, at least while we have them that is. But it seems like someone beat me to it. XD atm the Tea family has Chai, English Breakfast/Oolong (my fiancee is partial to him so he may have a name change) and Earl Grey. We'll almost certainly be keeping them so they got names first. Everyone else is slowly being named though one of the agouti boys may be Gunpowder, found it on a list of teas. And it fits him lol. Our other girls are a variety of odd names. Cricket is my fav but i am biased. Lol she was named cause the box we brought her home in was a cricket shipping box. And Grizabella is names after a charecter from Cats... XD I love seeing Harry Potter themed names, but i am a big HP fan.


----------



## gotchea

MeinTora said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Haha I might just steal the names from you seeing as my pony might be pregnant. Wanderlust would be the cutest pony name  I was looking for a P name though... maybe Ponderlust hahahahhaha


----------



## Kucero

My wild woodrat had a litter of two, one boy, one girl. I think I'll name them Quad and Appa.

Last name for both would, of course, be Ratus.


----------



## pookycb

I have a pair of boys named after olympians Shaun and Denny (I got them during the winter olympics) and then I have 1 boy and 2 girls named after I Love Lucy Show, Ricky, Lucy and Ethel. and then I have a pair of girls named after my favourite sushi roll CoCo Maki hahaha


----------



## Zabora

I guess the most "cute" name I have had for a rat was Kaboose because he brought up the rear of the litter as the runt. Just like the Caboose of a train is the last car in the line


----------



## Chuck

I named all my girls after TV characters with boy nicknames, Mackenzie (Mac), Winifred (Fred) and Charlotte Charles (Chuck). I thought the names were super cute.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I agree 


Chuck said:


> I named all my girls after TV characters with boy nicknames, Mackenzie (Mac), Winifred (Fred) and Charlotte Charles (Chuck). I thought the names were super cute.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

It was unfortunately a very racist term at one time.


Pandorascaisse said:


> Wait... I live in the USA? Why wouldn't it be popular? I've met other animals - cats - named Spooks?


----------



## lovemyfurries

Kucero said:


> My wild woodrat had a litter of two, one boy, one girl. I think I'll name them Quad and Appa.
> 
> Last name for both would, of course, be Ratus.


Cute


----------



## lovemyfurries

Zabora said:


> I guess the most "cute" name I have had for a rat was Kaboose because he brought up the rear of the litter as the runt. Just like the Caboose of a train is the last car in the line


Very cute, I like Kaboose


----------



## Isamurat

I tend to have themes going on with each pair or trio i add to the group. i have so many ideas that i rarely re use themes bit sometimes do. As i breed and show my guys have a pet name and a show name which is mainly so i get to give then 2 names as i love thinking of them. 
heres some of my fave names and themes

Random animally things (my hubby named all my last litter worth random names, some from wind in the willows, they stuck with my keepers)
Weevil, show name Isamu "Fear no Weevil"
Toad, show nane Isamu "Davinchi's Toad"

Then theres a few Japanese names, the first two were from nezumi rattery which is Japanese for rat, hence the theme, the last 3 included my first keeper and add i named my rattery after one special rat they got Japanese themes too

Mu, show name Nezumi Isamu, isamu means courage
Yoshi, show name Nezumi Yoshi, meaning happy or friendly man
Tam, Show name Isamu Katame (means the same as lisa in Japanese, she's one of my beat friends and fellow TI breeder)
Kazoo show nane lovecraft Kazoku (means the same as Alison in Japanese, another friend and fellow breeder)
Raga, aka Lovecraft Shiraga (this guy was named Street The Japanese version of lloyd, again a friend and fellow ti breeder).

Ive also had a Norse theme with Loki and Odin, A Greek theme with Thoumas (Shunamite Memories of Gold) and Astreaus (Eximius Dawn of the Stars). a tree theme with Willow, Ash and Ebony. A cloud theme with Nimbus, Cirrus and Wisp as well as many others. i am also have a massive list of possible names i have for various different themes. I will be honest i think i like Weevil and Toads names the best though even if i get funny looks in the vets


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I love Weevil & Toad's full show names. Very cute indeed. A lot of these responses are beyond adorable.. Some creative folks here!


Isamurat said:


> I tend to have themes going on with each pair or trio i add to the group. i have so many ideas that i rarely re use themes bit sometimes do. As i breed and show my guys have a pet name and a show name which is mainly so i get to give then 2 names as i love thinking of them. heres some of my fave names and themesRandom animally things (my hubby named all my last litter worth random names, some from wind in the willows, they stuck with my keepers)Weevil, show name Isamu "Fear no Weevil"Toad, show nane Isamu "Davinchi's Toad"Then theres a few Japanese names, the first two were from nezumi rattery which is Japanese for rat, hence the theme, the last 3 included my first keeper and add i named my rattery after one special rat they got Japanese themes tooMu, show name Nezumi Isamu, isamu means courageYoshi, show name Nezumi Yoshi, meaning happy or friendly manTam, Show name Isamu Katame (means the same as lisa in Japanese, she's one of my beat friends and fellow TI breeder)Kazoo show nane lovecraft Kazoku (means the same as Alison in Japanese, another friend and fellow breeder)Raga, aka Lovecraft Shiraga (this guy was named Street The Japanese version of lloyd, again a friend and fellow ti breeder).Ive also had a Norse theme with Loki and Odin, A Greek theme with Thoumas (Shunamite Memories of Gold) and Astreaus (Eximius Dawn of the Stars). a tree theme with Willow, Ash and Ebony. A cloud theme with Nimbus, Cirrus and Wisp as well as many others. i am also have a massive list of possible names i have for various different themes. I will be honest i think i like Weevil and Toads names the best though even if i get funny looks in the vets


----------

